# Good Jig Saw Great Price



## RibsBrisket4me

Kinda looks like my older Bosch. ----$35????? What a steal! Congrats.--


----------



## maljr1980

dewalt lol, i wouldnt that jigsaw in the same category as a bosch either


----------



## Jimi_C

I have this too, and I cannot get it to cut a straight line. I've tried different blades, different orbit settings, different speeds - doesn't matter. It always wants to drift to the left in the cut, so I have to skew it 5-10 degrees to the right to get it to track a line. I'm not sure if it's the blade guide that causes this, but I relegate it to very rough lumber cuts where accuracy is no concern.


----------



## patcollins

Maljr - No need for tool snobbery

Jimi_C I haven't tried to cut a straight line with it but have cut some nice curves with pretty good control. I never considered a jig saw a precision tool though. So far ive only used a Bosch scrolling blade in it since I use a jig saw for cutting curves or demolition.


----------



## Tango

Jimi-C,

I had the same problem with mine….Got rid of it after many frustrating weeks. Got a Bosh instead! What a difference!


----------



## tierraverde

Jimi c
Try a Bosch coarse woodcutting blade with like 3-5 TPI. See if that helps you out from wandering.
Another thing to look at is that the sides of the teeth are not touching the guides. If they are, it dulls the teeth and the blade will wander.
I have the heavy duty "barrel" handle Bosch (Like $150.00) and let me tell you, with orbiting on, it will cut a straight line through a 2×4 as fast, if not faster than a circular saw. Scary!
It's great for removing 2×6's from a deck rather than plunging with a circular saw. Neat and clean.
When doing contour cuts, the orbiter is off or you cut and chew away wood. A monster.
It's also pretty heavy.


----------



## mtneye

Jimi_C & Tango, Thank You! I thought I was going crazy. I have the same Ryobi, and the saw kept training left into my metal guide. I asked the guy


Code:


 home depot, and I may as well had been speaking Rusian.  He had no answer.  His answer was to stick with the Ryobi, because it was over $100 cheaper than the Bosch.<br />I figured a jigsaw is a jigsaw, with different colors and nameplates (Price tags).  It simply moves the blade up and down.<br />I looked

 Lowes & noticed Porter Cable & Hytachi were about $100 less than the Bosh @ Home Depot.
So…my question is if I were to upgrade, should I pay more for Bosch, or go with PC or Hytachi?


----------



## tierraverde

I'm a Bosch addict after using mine so I can't give a fair assessment.


----------

